# Noguchi Shihan teaching at the Dexter Bujinkan Dojo!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Tonight I am learning from Noguchi Shihan at the Dexter Bujinkan Dojo. (www.ninjutsudojo.com) This will be the second time I have attended this kind of internet training and the first was great. I think these type of sessions are very good in preparing for going to Japan. Getting used to how Noguchi Sensei teaches and the speed of transitions can only help right? Check our Darren Horvath's webpage at www.darrenhorvath.com and see what I am talking about. We should have a good size group tonight around 12 to 15 people training and trying to learn Noguchi Sensei's teaching's. If you are interested in participating in one contact Darren Horvath and see if your group could try it out. Take care.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 18, 2006)

Good training, good fun and great people!  The Dexter Bujinkan Dojo was alive and well last night for a training session with Noguchi Shihan! 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

